# Weekly Sports Betting.



## betrader (Oct 13, 2019)

*Hi Everyone,*

As mentioned elsewhere, I have decided to set up a betting thread and leave my other thread mainly for trading purposes but there will be some similarities in how I look to achieve better than SP value for betting as I do with my trading.

We now have the exchanges so we now get our odds moving in-play in accordance due to time lapse and scoring with the football and in-play events for points scoring with the tennis, and it is here where we can find and secure superior value potential for many of the more likely types markets.
Betting at the starting prices can offer some value from the start for some matches/events if the market is overpriced in the first place but the majority of extra value will often be available later at bigger prices in-play and this is where I am at with my betting and using the "keep" bet facility set to target those better prices.
Yesterdays two highlighted football matches for example with Italy and Spain offered a strong likelihood of at least 2-3 goals produced winning examples of Over 1.5 markets at 3.50 and 5.70 from starting odds at typical odds of around 1.25, yet touched market prices 10 - 19 times the value of their starting prices before going onto win.  In terms of additional value over SP, that is massive.

Finding suitable events to bet on is a very difficult task to come out ahead over the long term and especially so when betting at the starting prices.
I am no expert bettor and that is why I trade because I can miss and still make money without actually needing to find a winning market, and this can make one a little bit sloppy when it comes to being ultra decisive in terms of finding solid bets and something I need to work on.
I am hoping that if I can achieve much better prices on my selections even where a lower strike rate may come out ahead - On that basis it will be an interesting experiment on finding in-play value rather than the usual bookmaker SP's.
If bets are not matched then they will just go down as "void" bets even if the event goes onto actually win and as an addition to this I will be looking to run some win doubles, treble accas etc using some of the more likely shorter priced selections on route.
Betfair accumulators will be set and calculated at the best pre-market price at the time of writing rather than me trawling the comparison sites.

I will run with this from tomorrow and post up by 11:00 am daily if we have any selections for the day.
Dedicated traders will be able to use the selections for the purpose of trading should you choose to do so.

I don't know of any service out there that uses regular in-play exchange keep value to make betting profits - drop in any comments if you do.

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 14, 2019)

*Daily Bets.

Criteria.*

I will be looking at using a 1 point level stake risk on all selections using a 100 point betting bank with a typical 5% deduction for all winning bets.
Over time I will look to add other sports and other betting angles and strategies of interest that I want to take a look at and see how we get on.
Dedicated in-play traders can still trade in the same way and lock in any moves as free bets which would require the market to win or to hedge out at lower figures which would offer a guaranteed profit on all outcomes.
I will update the win/lose/void results at my earliest convenience and usually before the next days post and round up each week with a brief summary of plays and results.

*Football - 18:30 - Romania U21 vs Northern Ireland U21*
Back the Over 1.5 market at 2.0 as a keep bet.
*Final Score:  3 - 0.  Over 1.5 market high:  2.30 - won.*

*Football - 19:45 - France vs Turkey.*
Back the Over 1.5 market at 2.0 as a keep bet.
*Final Score: 1 - 1.  Over 1.5 market high:  7.80 - won.

P&L:  + 1.90 pts.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 15, 2019)

*Daily Bets.*

*Tennis - Moscow Open - **12:30:  P.Kohlschreiber (1.70) vs P.Herbert.(2.38)*
Back Kohlschreiber at 2.20 using a keep bet.
*Result:  Kohlschreiber wins in 2 sets.  Market High:  2.30.*

*Football - 19:45 - England U21 vs Austria U21.*
Back the Over 1.5 market at 1.80 as a keep bet.
*Final Score:  5 - 1. Over 1.5 market won but unmatched - Void Bet.*

*Running P&L:  + 2.85 pts.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 16, 2019)

*Daily Bets.*

No Selections For Today.

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 17, 2019)

*Daily Bets.*

*Tennis - ATP Antwerp - 15:30:  G. Monfils (1.37) vs J. Sinner (3.55).*
Back Monfils using a keep bet at 1.90.
*Result:  Sinner wins in 2 sets.  Price Matched & Lost.

Running P&L:  + 1.85 pts.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 18, 2019)

*Daily Bets.*

*Football - 17:30 - Erzgebirge vs Nurnberg.*
Back the Over 2.5 market using a keep bet at 3.0
*Final Score:  4 - 3.  Over 2.5 market high: 5.0 - Won.

Running P&L:  + 3.75 pts.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 19, 2019)

*Daily Bets.*

*Football - 12:00 - Jahn Regensburg vs SV Sandhausen.*
Back the Over 2.5 market using a keep bet at 2.50
*Final Score:  1 - 0.  Over 2.5 market matched & lost.*

*Football - 15:00 - Chelsea vs Newcastle.*
Back the Over 2.5 market using a keep bet at 2.0.
*Final Score:  1 - 0.  Over 2.5 market matched & lost.

Running Total: + 1.75 pts.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 30, 2019)

*Good afternoon everyone,*

Very little time at the moment for the trading thread as that requires much more input watching prices and so forth, but in the meantime I will look to carry on with this betting thread and see if we can start to target some better value prices.
We have some football on later so I will look to get anything for today up by 3:00pm but any future posts will be by midday.

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 30, 2019)

*Daily Betting Selections - 30th October 2019.*

*19:45 - Celtic vs St Mirren.*
Back the Over 3.5 market at 2.30 or best price available.
*Final Score:  2 - 0.  Over 3.5 Market Lost.*

*20:00 - Sassuolo vs Fiorentina.*
Match Odds - Back Sassuolo to win at 3.25 or best price available.
*Final Score:  1 - 2.  Match Odds Market Lost.*

*20:15 - Benfica vs Portimonense.*
Back the Over 3.5 market at 2.50 or best price available.
*Final Score:  4 - 0.  Over 3.5 Market Won.

Daily P&L:  - 0.575 pts.
Running Total:  + 1.18 pts.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## Giresse (Oct 30, 2019)

Benfica vs 


betrader said:


> *Daily Betting Selections - 30th October 2019.*
> 
> *19:45 - Celtic vs St Mirren.*
> Back the Over 3.5 market at 2.30 or best price available.
> ...



*Benfica vs Portimonense --- Home and Away Index *


----------



## betrader (Oct 31, 2019)

*Daily Betting Selections - 31st October 2019.*

Plenty of trading opportunities for today but here we have a couple of cup matches where we could see some better in-play value at some point during the match.  Yesterday's matches were particularly interesting for traders despite losing around 0.5 pts for outright win markets.
My longer term strategy and future business will to always be to trade selections and find better value but it will be interesting to see if we can find a few winners on route.
All bets here will be using a 1 point level stake on all selections with a 5% deduction for all winning bets.

*16:30 - FC Copenhagen vs FC Nordsjaelland.*
Back the Over 2.5 market using a keep bet at 2.50.
*Final Score:  4 - 1.  Void Bet Not Matched.*

*19:15 - AGF (Aarhus) vs OB (Odense).*
Back the Over 2.5 market using a keep bet at 4.0.
*Final Score:  1 - 0.  Over 2.5 Market Lost.

Daily P&L:  - 1.0 pts.
Running Total:  0.18 pts.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Nov 1, 2019)

*Daily Betting Selections - 01st November 2019.*

*19:00 - De Graffschap vs Excelsior.*
Back the Over 3.5 market using a keep bet at 5.0
*Final Score:  0 - 0.  Over 3.5 Market Lost.*

*19:00 - PEC Zwolle vs Ajax.*
Back the Over 2.5 market using a keep bet at 2.0
*Final Score:  2 - 4.  Void Bet - Not Matched.*

*19:45 - Dijon vs PSG.*
Back the Over 2.5 market using a keep bet at 2.0
*Final Score:  2 - 1.  Void Bet - Not Matched.

Daily P&L:  - 1.0 pts.
Running Total: - 0.82 pts.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## Prish (Nov 1, 2019)

Love to follow your daily bets. Excellent!


----------



## betrader (Nov 1, 2019)

Prish said:


> Love to follow your daily bets. Excellent!


Thanks dude! - if only I were any good at it lol....  I will keep playing around with it and see what we can find


----------



## betrader (Nov 2, 2019)

*Daily Betting Selections - 02nd November 2019.*

We pulled in a nice winner but unfortunately it was Benfica that let us down by just one goal for the double which would have made nearly 5 points on the day.  As mentioned many markets are just scrapping by at the moment with more typical lower scorelines to secure wins and we were lucky on a couple of occasions to get some winning momentum.
I have set my acca calculator to 5% deduction on each selection which is I think how BF take the commissions on individual wins so they don't lose out on overall commissions for failed combinations.
Anyone using a bookmaker will not pay any tax but would probably get slightly shorter prices than BF so I think the overall test is fair.

*3 Way Accumulator/Treble.  - 1.0 pts.*

14:30 - RB Leipzig vs Mainz.  Over 2.5 Market @ 1.43 - *Final Score:  8 - 0.*
18:00 - Benfica vs Rio Ave. Over 2.5 Market @ 1.54 - *Final Score: 2 - 0.* 
19:45 - AZ Alkmaar vs FC Twente.  Over 2.5 market @ 1.46 - *Final Score: 3 - 0.

3 Way Accumulator/Treble. + 2.72 pts.*

14:00 - Roma vs Napoli.  Over 2.5 market @ 1.65 - *Final Score:  2 - 1.*
15:00 - Watford vs Chelsea.  Over 2.5 Market @ 1.73 -* Final Score:  1 - 2.*
15:00 - Levante vs Barcelona.  Over 2.5 Market @ 1.38 -* Final Score:  3 - 1.

Daily P&L: + 1.72 pts
Running Total:  + 0.90 pts.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Nov 3, 2019)

*Daily Betting Selections - 03rd November 2019.*

*3 Way Accumulator/Treble - 4.57/1.*

14:00 - Crystal Palace vs Leicester.  Over 2.5 Market @ 2.14 - *Final Score: 0 - 2.*
15:00 - Rangers vs Hearts. Over 2.5 Market @ 1.61 - *Final Score:  3 - 0.*
17:00 - FC Copenhagen vs SonderjyskE.  Over 2.5 Market @ 1.73 - *Final Score:  3 - 0.

Daily P&L:  - 1.0 pts.*
*Running Total:  - 0.10 pts.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Nov 4, 2019)

*Good morning everyone,*

Another close miss yesterday would have made a nice treble.
Trading wise ideally I am looking for matches that could run tighter and provide much better later trading value and the Crystal Palace match was one of those with an away advantage that provided good coverage for later trades of interest but unfortunately that aspect of the match in particular made it a potential struggler for the 3 goals required for the treble and I knew it could have been a mistake for betting and it was.
I do find it difficult as a trader to look at markets from a win only point of view but I am looking at developing a method of selection where I can get around that mentality on a mechanical basis.
As per usual I do run over the individual results and for example Over 2.5's as individual bets gave 7/9 winners and around a 1.78 pt profit at sp which isn't great for so many bets and winners and not what they were designed to be used for.  From a trading point of view I do consider that many of those 2.5 markets were worth good money in-play and easily made decent money over the 9 selections and of course even the ones that didn't win can still make money offering a very high trading strike rate for 1.5's/2.5's - food for thought perhaps for anyone struggling to make money from betting.

I am back at work for some long night shifts this week but generally it will be a quieter week for this post until next weekend.
In the meantime many thanks for tuning in and please feel free to post up any strategy ideas based on my selections/prices/strike rate etc.

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## Giresse (Nov 15, 2019)

lots of red there Betrader, I think you need to re-consider your betting strategy, focus more on the games with lower odds as I see that's where you bring real value.


----------



## betrader (Nov 16, 2019)

Giresse said:


> lots of red there Betrader, I think you need to re-consider your betting strategy, focus more on the games with lower odds as I see that's where you bring real value.


Many thanks for the advice Giresse and red was just my colour of choice to highlight the results lol....  I have very little time at the moment and have decided to focus more of my spare time on my trading rather than posting on a forum, but maybe you can show us all how it should be done with your new thread .
*Good luck everyone*


----------



## betrader (Jan 10, 2020)

*Good evening everyone and happy new year to all.*

Work has now subsided since the massive xmas rush so I now have a few less hours and back to normal and a bit more time to focus on my betting and trading so I will look to post up some tips and stuff in due course and add a bit of flavour to the forum.
The new tennis season is now underway so there will be plenty to keep me busy for the next 11 months or so and the football is pretty much ongoing and always something to look at most weeks.

This evening (Friday) I will be looking the 19:00 De Graafschap vs Jong Utrecht match among others which on paper looks good for possibly 3 - 4 goals and as usual in-play value can often pay dividends if we do get some time lapse between goals.
DeGraffschap look good for the win but are no price currently at 1.15, and so the goal markets should offer a bit more value.

*Final Score:  2 - 1.  Goal Times:  23, 67, 90+5 mins.*
Summary:  An ideal slower scoring match is where you find the better prices on offer and Graafschap went a goal down and drifted to 3.65 for the match odds into 1.60 as they levelled at 1 - 1 and drifted up to a whopping 13.0 high before they scored the late winner.
Goal markets within the 3 - 4 goal prediction saw a late Over 2.5 market example at highs of 6.20 before the late goal.
The in-play stats (flashscores) were building very nicely for Graafschap in the second half and the final result was no surprise based on pre-market analysis.

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Jan 11, 2020)

*Good morning everyone,*

Results for yesterday show, even with just a few goals in anticipation, you can often see much better in-play value and this is where the exchanges beat the bookmakers hands down all day long in terms of being able to achieve much better value over sp.
Another market example I was trading last night was Benfica also good for 2 - 3+ goals on the home leg and in anticipation the Over 2.5 started life odds-on at around 1.40 yet during the match that market touched much better value highs of 2.80 and 2.86 between goals before it won - also similar to Graafschap the match odds for Benfica also recovered to win initially from a high of 3.70 with the equalizer and then the later goal victory.

*15:00 - Chelsea (1.32) vs Burnley (13.0)  Final Score:  3 - 0.  Goal Times:  27, 38, 49 mins.*
We have 3 - 3+ goals for the H2H on this one so the Over 2.5 market looks to be vulnerable at it's current 1.76 but if Burnley can keep it tighter we may see some better prices available for that particular market.
Chelsea have the upper hand but both teams scoring is not out of the question so some match odds swings are a possibility.
The correct score - any other home win market could offer some early cover priced at 5.0 if we see an early run of home goals.
*Over 2.5 market high @ 2.44 won.  AOHW Market - Initial High: 10.0  Low: 1.60 @ G3.

15:00 - Leicester (1.68) vs Southampton (5.70)  Final Score:  1 - 2.  Goal Times: 14, 19, 82 mins.*
The H2H for these is fairly average on 2 - 3 or so goals with some lower scorers but with the exception of the latest 9 - 0 win for Leicester, the market are not anticipating anywhere near a repeat performance for this home leg.
Worth covering a back bet on the correct score - any other home win market at 8.0 in case we see a strong home run but if not we should see some better in-play prices for the Over 2.5 market currently priced at 1.71 should it run a bit tighter.
*Over 2.5 market highs:  2.02 - 1.10 @ G2 - 2.30 won.   AOHW Market - Initial High:  13.0 Low:  5.60 @ 1 - 0.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Jan 12, 2020)

*Good morning everyone,*

Yesterdays results are updated and we managed a couple more Over 2.5 goal markets with both matches scoring 3 goals but in general we are not in a free/higher scoring period across many of the main leagues.
This thread was originally going to be a betting thread but as a trader I look at many other aspects such as achieving better value so it is up to you how you approach it but to keep things simple but if I see some potential winning value on the Over 2.5 markets I will point it out.
Quite often I look to use some token cover on other bigger priced markets while I ultimately look to achieve improved in-play value for the Over 2.5 markets and that is the main betting/trading strategy I am working on.
Another match to keep your eye on later is the 20:00 - PSG vs Monaco encounter with good home potential in the 3 - 4 + goal region but the flip side of that expectation is that the Overs markets are short on price but later runs of goals are not uncommon.

*15:00 - Excelsior Virton (1.67) vs Lokeren (5.60).  Final Score:  1 - 2.  Goal Times:  5, 30, 90 mins.*
We have two head to head encounters with both ending four goals with Virton winning both matches last year and I expect the home team to stand a good chance of maintaining their winning position.
The Over 2.5 market is balanced with a 2 - 3 goal view at 1.94 and I think there is some value there at the starting price and we could see that topple today.  Interestingly the CS - any other home win market is around 9.6 so that for me would be worth some cover and then look for some better value on the Over 2.5 market, but from a betting point of view the O2.5 starting price seems reasonable enough.
*AOHW Market - no show.  Over 2.5 Market - Initial High 2.12 - 1.08 @ G2 - 4.40 high & won.

20:00 - Braga (1.30) vs Tondela (12.0).  Final Score:  2 - 1.  Goal Times:  37, 79, 90+1 mins.*
Braga look good for the win with some good recent scoring performances we could see an Over 2.5 market upset here today.
It is noted that some of the H2H's have run to just single goals but in general I think it has a good chance based on more recent scoring form.
Not a super price at 1.75 but it does have some value, so I will back my usual any other home win market currently at 5.30 which offers early home goal cover in pursuit of a better 2.5 price/trade which would could look a bit better after 20 - 25 minutes of play if it does run slower.
*AOHW Market - No Show.  Over 2.5 Market:  Initial High - 3.75 - 1.80 @ G1 - 8.20 - 2.40 @ G2 - 6.0 and won.*

Good luck...
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Jan 13, 2020)

*Good morning everyone,*

Both yesterdays matches went Over 2.5 goals with some good prices on route with highs of 4.40 for Virton and 8.20 for Braga which both included a late goal winner.  It shows how those seemingly modest starting prices can react during play and this is where the exchanges can really pay dividends.
Quite a few more useful teams are struggling like Virton went two goals down initially and lost but Braga on the other hand in their match recovered their match odds from a high of 11.0 before taking the match 2 - 1 with a late run.
Monaco kept the aforementioned PSG to a 3 - 3 draw with an early wave of goals shows at least the benefit of covering an early goals market but some of the more likely match odds can be a bit shakey at the moment.
From a betting point of view one may consider using the keep facility at better prices and from a trading point of view the removal and re-application of risk during the match can often build some very nice positions and free bets etc between goals.

As an example, my staking techniques cover around a 1/5th of my normal stake (depending on goal likelihood) on say an early any other home win market cover so this way it offers useful early specific goal cover usually at decent prices but one can also consider covering say an Over 4.5 or 5.5 in the same way which offers goal cover from any team to score.  This smaller initial stake is usually easily covered with the improved Over 2.5 value achieved later in the match as you can see from some of those much higher priced figures and price swings and when it gets off to a good start we can often see a profit from the early trade.

I will take a look at the football later on but in the meantime this post offers a better idea of what I am looking at.
So far we have had 5 out of 5 - Over 2.5 results with 3 of those markets winning from highs of 8.20, 6.20 and 6.0, and the other 2 over even money so I am sure you can see a useful strategy in the making when it comes to finding improved in-play value which can be used for both betting and trading.

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Jan 13, 2020)

I have a match available to look at for this evening plus a couple of others on my shortlist but in general these can offer less consistency than what I normally get involved in.  PL2 can still produce some decent results and this one is currently going in-play on the exchanges and may produce a result mainly targeting the match odds market.

*19:00 - PL2 - Derby U23 (1.93) vs Tottenham U23 (3.40)  Final Score:  2 - 2.  Goal Times:  10, 18, 45+, 73 mins.*
Decent recent scoring form from Derby offers up a potential win at 1.93 for their match odds and we could see 2 - 3 goals for this one.
The Over 2.5 is thin on price and currently at 1.40 and it is noted that a couple of their last 5 H2H's have ended in just one goal but with Derby winning 4 out of the last 5 H2H's and with Tottenham losing their last two away fixtures we could see a higher positioned Derby in with a chance at a reasonable price today.
I will initially back Derby in the match odds market with a view to topping that up at a bigger price if they do go a goal down.
There may not be Flashscores in-play stats for PL2 but looking at the Overs markets there appears to be very little value at sp based on general H2H scoring inconsistencies, but it may offer some trading opportunity at a better price later on.

Good Luck.
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Jan 14, 2020)

*Good morning everyone,*

We got an easy enough 2.5 result from yesterdays match but difficult to justify getting on at those prices unless you are hooking them up with a couple of others in an accumulator.  Derby were out to lunch but offered good trading opportunities on the match odds on the comeback trail which took an eventual low of around 4.0 as they levelled up.  Tottenham for the record touched a match odds low of 1.12 and effectively lost the match in terms of that particular market and the draw was as high as 12.50 and winning.
From a trading point of view there are a few other options you can look at if you expect your favoured team to at least have some kind of response considering at the time they would have needed 3 goals to actually win the match, but from a betting point of view it was an outright loser.

Nothing official for today but couple to keep your eye on tonight are 18:00 - Porto and 21:15 - Benfica playing cup matches this evening and show dominance on the H2H and 3 - 3 + goals for those are typical.
19:45 - Inter should get 2 - 3+ goals playing against Cagliari in the Coppa but we could see some drift on the Over 2.5 at some stage which is initially priced at 1.68.

I may just bundle these together into a treble Over 2.5 acca as I won't be around to trade them and good luck if you do take a look.

*Results Update.   3 way O2.5 treble/acca returned odds up to 3/1.*
*Porto vs Varzim.  Final Score:  2 - 1.
Benfica vs Rio Ave.  Final Score:  3 - 2.
Inter vs Cagliari.  Final Score:  4 - 1.*

*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Jan 16, 2020)

*Good morning everyone,*

We had a decent three way Over 2.5 treble result for Tuesday's play all running Over 2.5 goals and although the prices on an individual level are not great they can boost the odds very nicely when bundled together, and this is what I am looking to do with many of the more obviously priced tennis selections this coming season.
In terms of the football, looking back, I think pretty much every football match mentioned thus far on my return has run over 2.5 goals and this is my intention this year to mainly focus on this one market for the footie which will free up much of the time for the tennis.

Time for many, including myself, is always an issue when it comes to trading so I will attempt to throw in bets where I can and I do have a low risk/high yield betting system in the making designed for the tennis markets which is currently under development.

We should have some football to look at over the weekend so I will get back in due course with any updates.

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Jan 17, 2020)

*Good Morning Everyone,

Portugal - 19:00 - Porto (1.60) vs Braga (6.60).  Final Score:  1 - 2.  Goal Times:  5, 58, 75 mins.*
Good chance to see a few goals here and typically they have a decent H2H result and both are in fine scoring form at present.
Porto go off as favourites and are well clear on points but if we do see a closer match we could see some match odds swings on route.
Betting - The Over 2.5 market is priced at 1.93 on BF and looks reasonable value at the starting price.
Trading - Initially I am going to have my normal 1/5 token back bet on the Correct Score - any other home win market at odds of 8.20 - 9.40 and see if I can find some better in-play value on the Over 2.5 market.
*AOHW Market - No Show.  Over 2.5 Market - Highs: 2.10, 2.44, 1.99 won.*


Good luck
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Jan 18, 2020)

*Good morning Everyone,*

Interesting match with Porto who in fact missed 2 penalties which would have shaped a much different outcome to the match, but nevertheless we managed another over 2.5 market result.
Plenty of trading opportunities available today for my shortlist but here I will run with a 3 way Over 2.5 treble and trading wise we may see better prices on these in-play.
Varying odds would see well over 2/1 up to 5/2 for a successful 3 way Over 2.5 result.

*14:00 - Lazio vs Sampdoria.   BF odds:  1.69.  Final Score:  5 - 1.
17:30 - RB Leipzig vs Union Berlin.  BF odds:  1.45.  Final Score:  3 - 1.*
*18:45 - Feyenoord vs Heerenveen.  BF odds:  1.49.  Final Score:  3 - 1.*

Good luck
*Betrader.*


----------



## doramagnusson (Jan 18, 2020)

Betting should be done in the sport in which you are well versed. This increases your chance of success. The most popular bet on football, as it is the favorite sport for most people. ESports is gaining considerable popularity.


----------



## betrader (Jan 18, 2020)

doramagnusson said:


> Betting should be done in the sport in which you are well versed. This increases your chance of success. The most popular bet on football, as it is the favorite sport for most people. ESports is gaining considerable popularity.


Many thanks for the sound advice doramagnusson and welcome to the forum


----------



## betrader (Jan 19, 2020)

*Good morning everyone,*

We managed a more convincing Over 2.5 market accumulator success for yesterday and some decent scoring throughout for my own daily trading shortlist keeps things moving in a positive direction.
We have another Over 2.5 market accumulator for Sunday paying out odds of up to 2.8/1 if we pull off another successful treble.

*13:00 - Galatasaray vs Denizlispor. BF Odds: 1.55.  Final Score:  2 - 1.
15:00 - Villarreal vs Espanyol. BF Odds: 1.93.  Final Score:  1 - 2.
20:00 - Barcelona vs Granada. BF Odds: 1.36.  Final Score:  1 - 0.*

Here is a link for access to a useful accumulator calculator.









						Accumulator Calculator
					

Use the Accumulator return calculator to work out your winnings online for all sports. Free, easy to use and mobile friendly bet calculator.




					www.aceodds.com
				




Good luck.
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Jan 20, 2020)

*Good morning everyone,*

Barcelona upset the accumulator party yesterday with a less than convincing performance producing just one goal but for them that won them the match and trading wise it was a steady enough day when I got the chance to sit down and take a look at a few.

Not a great deal on today and my focus is on the early morning tennis sessions but here are a couple of goal predictors of some interest.
19:00 - Jong Ajax look in good shape with a typical 3 - 5 goal likelihood on the H2H and naturally the markets for those goals are short in anticipation.
Final Score:  2 - 0.  Goal Times:  55, 75 mins.
19:45 - Atalanta look fairly convincing for that match and we could see a few goals there but again the prices aren't great from the start.
Final Score:  1 - 2.  Goal Times:  16, 54, 60 mins.

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Jan 22, 2020)

*Good afternoon everyone,

Summary:* Rangers decided to go for the win and got the win with as few a goals as possible so not a great deal available market wise and ended up a loser.
We got a winner over at Heerenveen where that Over 3.5 market with 2 goals in drifted out and touched a high of 9.20. Heerenveen eventually went ahead at 2 - 1 but conceeded the later goal and lost the match odds from a low of 1.16 and the market was right by not favouring any one team from the start. Not a great deal of value at the start but it shows how time lapse can boost those prices well above their starting prices where matches can run a little tighter.
Heerenveen finally won that match 3 - 2 on penalties.

*19:45 - Rangers (1.18) vs St Mirren (21.0)  Final Score:  1 - 0.  Goal Times:  34 mins.*
Good recent form for Rangers at the moment and currently sit just 2 points below Celtic who head the table, who they recently beat; and so with those credentials, motivation and match odds priced accordingly it would be difficult to see any other result than a home win and a nice handful of goals.
The H2H between these two in general isn't outstanding in terms of goals and so this does have the ability to run on a lower scoring count.
I expect some goals so I will to back the Over 3.5 goals market at 2.44 from the start and top that back bet up around 5.0.
*Over 3.5 Market - 4.60 - 2.40 low and no further show.

19:45 - Heerenveen (2.20) vs Willem II (3.30)  Final Score:  2 - 2.  Goal Times:  20, 48, 76, 81 mins.*
Generally 3 - 3+for the H2H and this cup match could get quite busy in the goal department and the market are not particularly convinced at any one team to take the honours.  We could see a few match odds swings on route and both teams scoring has some potential.
I am going to have a token back bet on the correct score - any other home win (around 11.0) market in case Heerenveen get off to a flier which they have done in 2 of their last 5 H2H's (4-2, 5-1), but in terms of goal markets the Over 3.5 market (2.60 - 2.80) could offer a decent target for a potential 3+ goal outcome based on a more typical average and anybody scoring.
*AOHW market - No Show.  Over 3.5 Market 3.95 - 2.40 - 5.20 - 2.50 - 9.20 - 2.34 - Won.*

Good luck.
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Jan 23, 2020)

*Good morning everyone,

Summary:* One of those 'patient' matches with a nice later goal run sees much bigger prices on offer with the 2.5 touching 7.60 before G1 and 6.40 before G2 and winning. Galatasaray pulled out a late winner after the Rizespor equalizer offered a couple of chances to get on the match odds offering a nice winner at much better odds than SP on all markets.
The 4.5 shows how high those markets can go and how quickly they snap back into line when those goals start to arrive but worth the cover in case you see those goals early, and the stats for the home team were reasonably busy in the first half.

*17:30 - Galatasaray (1.55) vs Rizespor (6.20).  Final Score:  2 - 1.  Goal Times:  60, 75, 83 mins.*
Their last cup fixture ended 1 - 1 but at home today Galatasaray should get the job done and we could see a few goals.
It is fair to say the last 4 out of 5 encounters have seen both teams scoring and so 3 + goals in prediction are not out of the question.
I will back the Over 4.5 market from the start at around 5.0 as general match 'any' goal cover in case we see a fast starter but if we do see some time lapse then the Over 2.5 market (current 1.65) may get up to nearer 2.50 - 3.0 before we get the first sniff of a goal.
Bigger prices on Galatasaray match odds would be worth looking into should that opportunity arise.
*Over 2.5 Market:  7.60 - 3.20 - 6.40 - 2.30 - 2.62 - Won.
Over 4.5 Market:  250.0 - 18.0 @ G3.
Match Odds:  Galatasaray - drifted to 2.04 into 1.20 @ 1 - 0 - 3.75 @ 1 - 1 and into 1.16 to win at 2 - 1.*

Good luck
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Jan 24, 2020)

*Good morning everyone,*

Very similar scoring pattern to yesterdays Galatasaray match and the match odds for Liege actually hit a high of 10.0 before they responded with 2 goals within 10 minutes and winning the match shows both teams ability to score can often lead to a tighter run up before the action unfolds.
Naturally 3.5 markets will drift to bigger prices but markets like the Over 1.5 (2.20 won) and Over 2.5 highs (4.70, 6.40, 3.95 won) can produce some decent results should those predicted goals arrive later. From a pro-active trading point of view we have the ability to drop onto more responsive and much better priced markets later on as the goal stats (flashscores) start to pick up.

*19:30 - Standard (1.33) vs KV Oostende (10.50).  Final Score:  2 - 1.  Goal Times:  54, 80, 89 mins.*
This looks like a straightforward opportunity for Standard so any bigger prices on the match odds are always a bonus - Re: Galatasaray.
Strong last five H2H results show a typical 4 - 5 goals per match and dominance from the home team and it has been noted that KV have also scored a goal or two in every one of those 5 H2H's, and so we could see a potential swing for the match odds.
The Correct Score - Any Other Home Win market is priced at 4.40 - 4.80 which seems reasonable enough considering past scorelines or alternatively the 'any goal' Over 3.5 market is naturally priced shorter at around 2.40 from the start.
We could see an earlier goal(s) on the home leg so worth getting some market cover from the start.
*Over 3.5 Market:  11.0 - 5.60 - 27.0 - 10.0 - 44.0 - 5.50 - Lost.
Match Odds - Standard:  3.50 @ 0 - 1.  Drift - 10.0 - 3.0 @ 1 - 1.  Into 1.08 @ 2 - 1 - Won.*

Good luck.
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Jan 25, 2020)

*Good morning everyone,*

4 out of 5 Over 2.5 market results and quite a few late scorers show far superior prices over SP.  Montepellier for example the 2.5 touched an initial high of 8.20 and Monaco highs of 4.20 and 3.65 before winning and even the btts market was as high as 3.20 - 1.40 @ G1 and later at 3 - 0 touched 4.60 before Monaco popped in their 86 minute goal to make that a market winner offering 3/3 positive btts results.
Westerloo was the slowest of the matches (no in-play flashscores stats) yet produced 2 goals within 2 minutes and where typical Over 1.5 market examples touched highs of 6.60 into 2.14 and won and the Over 2.5's as high as 30.0 into even money.

*15:00 - Celtic vs Ross County.  Final Score:  3 - 0.  Goal Times:  37, 65, 69 mins.*
Prediction:  3 - 3 + goals.  Strong home team advantage.

*17:30 - Heerenveen vs Feyenoord.  Final Score:  1 - 2.  Goal Times:  35, 69, 72 mins.*
Prediction:  3 + goals.  Both teams to score.  potential match odds swings.

*19:00 - Monaco vs Strasborg.  Final Score:  1 - 3.  Goal Times:  40, 66, 74, 86 mins.*
Prediction:  2 - 3 + goals.  Potential match odds swings - btts.

*19:00 - Montpellier vs Dijon.  Final Score:  2 - 1.  Goal Times:  56, 63, 76 mins.*
Prediction:  Good chance of 3 goals.  Potential match odds swings - btts. 

*19:30 - Westerloo vs Roeselare.  Final Score:  1 - 1.  Goal Times:  74, 75 mins.*
Prediction:  Home team advantage.  Potential 2 - 3 + goals.

Good luck.
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Jan 26, 2020)

*Good morning everyone,*

Vitesse ran a little tighter which wasn't a surprise but we got the BTTS which touched over even money twice during the match and Vitesse for the record lost the match odds betting from a low of 1.19.  Inter didn't have the anticipated momentum which was a pity as I covered the later Over 2.5 as high as 7.60 as the later goal went in and removed some risk but for Lyon that same strategy worked nicely with two later goals and a straightforward home win for them.
The Antwerp match popped in some earlier goals so then you don't see the bigger prices for the goals markets but match odds wise they recovered to win from a couple of higher prices (2.42 & 2.50) and just about secured an Over 2.5 market success with the later goal.

*11:15 - Vitesse vs FC Emmen.  Final Score:  1 - 1.  Goal Times:  19, 58 mins.*
Potential match odds swings and BTTS is not out of the question.  Could see 2 - 3 + goals.  Tighter match possible.

*11:30 - Inter vs Cagliari.  Final Score:  1 - 1.  Goal Times:  29, 78 mins.*
Good home team advantage with decent recent form offering a regular 3 goals on the H2H.

*14:00 - Lyon vs Toulous.  Final Score:  3 - 0.  Goal Times:  29, 71, 77 mins.*
Strong home goal potential with good recent scoring form and 3 - 4 goals are possible.  Any other home win market (4.10) vulnerable.

*19:00 - Antwerp vs Zulte Waregem.  Final Score:  2 - 1.  Goal Times: 13, 32, 77 mins.*
Potential home goals and we could see 3 goals for this one.  Any other home win market (5.60) could prove vulnerable.

Good luck.
*Betrader.*


----------

